# Zack Shack?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Is a Zack Shack house worth the money? They seem kinda spendy for the size?

I have been looking for a fish house that is very easy to set up and can be used for a decoy or ATV trailer. Anybody out there have a zack shack? What do ya think about it? Was it worth the money?


----------



## gunner1967 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi there, no we don't but we are a dealer in Fargo for Ice Castles look us up would love to give you a price for a quality house e-mail is [email protected] look forward to chatting with you.


----------

